# What is this orange ball thing growing on my cedar tree?



## holleegee

These orange things are growing on the cedar trees in our fence line. What are they?

http://www.mobot.org/gardeninghelp/plantfinder/IPM.asp?code=28&group=58&level=s
found the answer.


----------



## ksfarmer

cedar-apple rust. Spoors will spread to apple trees in the area and cause rust colored spots on the leaves of apples, crabapples and related fruit trees.


----------



## MELOC

yeah...if you have that stuff around, it is real hard to have cedar and apple growing close to one another. get rid of one or the other and the disease dies. it needs both trees to live.


----------



## lostspring

Is there anything to use on apple trees to help or prevent?


----------

